# My DIY Home Studio Desk - with plans!



## Mike Enjo (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi folks! I recently finished building my home studio desk. A few people said they'd like to have some plans - so I made a video guide, with some downloadable plans!

Just follow the link!


----------



## coffeecomposer (Aug 26, 2019)

Very nice.


----------

